# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  الثقافة من منظور علم الآثار : حقيقة ومدلول

## salihmob

مع أوائل القرن التاسع عشر اعتبر علم الآثارعلم الآثار مكملا للتاريخ، في أغلب الأمر، وكان هدف علماء الآثار تحديد القطع الأثرية وفقا لتصنيفها وموضعها بين الطبقات الأرضية،، وبالتالي تحديد موقعها الزمنى والمكانى.. ودعا العالم فرانز بواس Franz Boas إلى أن يكون عليم الآثار واحدا من المجالات الأربعة للانثروبولوجيا الاميركية، كما زعم أيضا أن المناقشات التي تدور في فلك علماء الآثار كثيرا ما يوازيها تالك المناقشات التي تدور في أروقة علماء الأنثروبولوجيا الثقافية في الفترة ما بين 1920 و 1930 بدأ كل من عالم الآثار الاسترالى ذو الأصل البريطانى V. جوردون شيلدV. Gordon Childe، والأميركي و سى ماكيرنW. C. التحرك بشكل مستقل من السؤال عن تاريخ القطعة الأثرية، للسؤال عن أولئك الذين قاموا بإنتاجها—عندما يقوم علماء الآثار بالعمل جنبا إلى جنب مع المؤرخين، فإن المواد التاريخية عموما ما تساعد على الإجابة على مثل هذه الأسئلة، ولكن عندما لا تتوفر المواد التاريخية، فلابد من أن يقوم الاثريون باستحداث أساليب جديدة.هذا وقام كل من تشيلد Childe وماكيرن McKern بالتركيز على تحليل العلاقات بين الأشياء التي يتم العثور عليها معا ؛ الأمر الذي أدى إلى التوصل إلى أساس لنموذج ثلاثي المستويات :

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------

